
AmoebaNets – programmatically evolved neural networks from Google Brain - panarky
https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/using-evolutionary-automl-to-discover.html
======
panarky
_Instead of letting the worst neural networks die, we remove the oldest ones —
regardless of how good they are.

This improves robustness to changes in the task being optimized and tends to
produce more accurate networks in the end.

One reason for this may be that since we didn't allow weight inheritance, all
networks must train from scratch.

Therefore, this form of regularization selects for networks that remain good
when they are re-trained._

